# HR20-100: 0x022D Issues



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HR20-100: 0x022D
Staggered release began 5/7/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127976

Discussion:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=130148

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Both this box and the 700 received the update. I see that WMP11 is seeing at lease one of the receivers, not sure which one as the description is the same, but neither one is showing Media Share in the menu. Restarting didn't help.


----------



## telstar (May 5, 2008)

I still have the 771 error for tuner 2 / 110 satellite after the update. I can easily reproduce the problem by going to the signal strength screen, selecting tuner 2, and toggling between the 110 and 103(c) satellites. After going to the 103(c) satellite, the 110 transponders go from mid 90's to zero. By disconnecting the BBC from the tuner 2 input, the 110 satellite signals return to mid 90's. Replacement of the entire installation, including a replacement HR20-100C-R did not fix the problem.


----------



## krusty (Oct 1, 2007)

Had a weird thing happen last night. All my recordings (on a 750gb Seagate eSATA HDD) wouldn't play and ask if I wanted to delete. I said yes on a few I really didn't want to before I realized all recordings were affected.

I was about to come here to complain but thought I'd better rbr and that fixed it. What was weird was it even restored the programs I thought I had inadvertently deleted.

Whew.

Received 0x022d yesterday and for the most part I am pleased. Time will tell though. On this particular unit, my main problem has been turning on my HT receiver and TV. It's like the HDMI going inactive and active again caused my HR20 to lock.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

krusty said:


> Had a weird thing happen last night. All my recordings (on a 750gb Seagate eSATA HDD) wouldn't play and ask if I wanted to delete. I said yes on a few I really didn't want to before I realized all recordings were affected.
> 
> I was about to come here to complain but thought I'd better rbr and that fixed it. What was weird was it even restored the programs I thought I had inadvertently deleted.
> 
> ...


IKD (instant keep or delete) bug, there are 2 variation of the bug, one where there is no recording where if you reboot the record in your play list will disappear and the other where there a recording where you can play it again after rebooting. Bug has been in the HR2x since the box was released.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Last night, I was watching the Celts/Cavs game (on delay), and accidentally hit the [] (the stop key). Went to live TV, and I pressed the pause button, but it would not pause. This happened while the list was on the screeen. The pause symbol would flash briefly in the PIG, and go right back to play.


----------



## Bruceski44 (Sep 27, 2007)

It reverted to the internal drive and will not boot to the eSATA drive anymore. Tried a manual reset and a RBR, but no luck. The 0x22b and 0x22d releases were real problems for me. Lock-ups, nocturnal reboots, now this. This is unacceptable.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

22D seems to improve the really bad audio sync of 22B. But.... in 22D the sync is constant on the am CNN recordings and it seems nothing I try gets rid of it. The audio video sync should be something DirecTV should really target and finally fix. Months and months of audio/video sync problems is just too much to handle. And now, there is NO way to improve it.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

I've had several recordings where the background sounds seem okay, but theres a little tinny echo in all the dialog. On Law and Order it was really bad. On L&O:SVU it was there but not as severe.


I tried backing out, rewinding, pausing, jumping forwards and backwards. It persisted throughout the show.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

mgavs said:


> 22D seems to improve the really bad audio sync of 22B. But.... in 22D the sync is constant on the am CNN recordings and it seems nothing I try gets rid of it. The audio video sync should be something DirecTV should really target and finally fix. Months and months of audio/video sync problems is just too much to handle. And now, there is NO way to improve it.


There are two lipsync problems, one where it drifts about, and one where it is constantly off by a measured amount. The drifting seemed to be the issue with 22B, so maybe (who knows?) 22D fixed that. Of course CNN may suffer from both problems, which can more often aggravate each other than offset each other.

The _static _lipsync issue is fairly easily fixed at the source; all CNN has to do is get off their wallet and buy a delay box. Of course if they are claiming that the audio and video are in sync leaving their NOC, then that won't happen, although such a problem is much more likely a CNN issue than a DTV issue, and not likely at all a HR2x issue (and on the contrary, a _drifting _lipsync issue is more likely a DVR issue than anything else).

But there is also a way to fix it in the field, which is to use a AVR that has an adjustable delay circuit. I crank in about 80ms on mine and that seems to be a happy medium that makes most of it tolerable.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

I had yet another recording that was mysteriously canceled for no apparent reason tonight. I hope 22D comes soon....


----------



## SubSlr08 (Dec 4, 2007)

Got the 0x22d early this AM. Guess what? Solid 771 errors on Tuner 2 on the 70's HD channels. . . this was a sometimes thing under 22b but cleared up after doing a series of resets, both RBR and menu. That didn't work this time. . . they seem to be permanent on Tuner 2. Only by locking up that tuner on something else by recording can I tune to the 70's with out 771 errors. BTW, it seems only to happen on the 70's channels; I can tune to the 5XX HD channels with no problem. Go figure. (Yeah, I know - the 5XX are Ka and mpeg4 vs Ku and mpeg2.)
And, oh yeah - my media share is *still* gone! No surprise there - I've been trying to get it back since 022b came into my life on 4/29. 
Trying to think positively - all of my recordings and series links seem to be intact. 
Oh, well - maybe next time!


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok.. I lost network conection with the newest update xx22d on my HR20-100
My router is seeing that the DVR is seding out a MAC address of:
00189bf507eb
Yet my DVR is reporting on screen that its MAC address is:
00189bf507ea

Only the last ch$ is different..???? I had a like' thing happen to me when I had a ReplayTV DVR but there they allow me to assign the MAC address if I need to which allowed the RTV to connect to the internet, there seem to be no way to re-assign the MAC address on the HR20-100 DVR?

I get an Internet Error (22) now..!!! It is reporting that it is connected to the home network?
I have reset all network devices and 'red button' reset the HR20-100...

Everything was working on Monday Night...
But now now?!? Any Hints??? Suggestions??

--David


----------



## raz175 (May 23, 2007)

Had an uncommanded reboot yesterday at 1 p.m. Wiped out the guide cache, but all other functions seem to be normal.


----------



## bixfisher (Jul 10, 2007)

Well I got the update this morning, 0x22D. My media share photo playback is still screwed up. Should I have expected anything more from D*? This is so GD frustrating. I guess us media share users are such a small minority that we are not on D*'s radar. 

Getting really close to raising the white surrender flag and moving back to cable or trying Dish. Just don't thik D* listens to us.

wbf


----------



## RoberMR (Oct 24, 2007)

Got 22D on 5/7. Everything looked OK. Mid morning on 5/10, it did a spontaneous reboot. This is the first time that I've had a spontaneous reboot on this HR20-100 since I got it in October. I never put the machine in standby. It's always on. I wasn't even watching TV at the time, but I noticed the front lights started going through the reboot sequence. I usually keep the light ring turned off. I am hoping this is not a bad sign of things to come with this release. So far, this machine has been totally stable.

RB


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

Initial download worked for both HR2-'s. 6 houors later BOTH froze. I have rebooted (RBR'd) both. This is the 1st time ever both HR20's have frozen at the same time. The previous version on the macihnes was 22B. I am using a "modifed SWM8".


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

Received update last night. For the last 3 weeks I've had problems with deadliest catch HD. One instant keep or delete, two pixilated shows through the whole hour(including tonight with new update) . Tonight the discovery hd was pixalated while watching live. I reset through the menu and got a 771 error on tuner 2 when it came back on the discovery channel. Changed channel up and then down again and it seems to be working(for now).


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

David Carmichael said:


> Ok.. I lost network conection with the newest update xx22d on my HR20-100
> My router is seeing that the DVR is seding out a MAC address of:
> 00189bf507eb
> Yet my DVR is reporting on screen that its MAC address is:
> ...


Update I hae tried different cables...
I have a Toshiba HD-20A and a Samsung BD-UP500 connected to the same port/switch and they connect to the internet and confirm their DHCP connections so tried exchanging cables with the HR20-100 and still it would not connect...
It thinks that it is connected to the home network, My Linksys Wireless-G WCG200 ver.2 cable modem/router currenlty has seven wired (four wired ports, two of them are connected to switches (one-5 port,One-4port) in remote rooms (office/living room) for a total of 9 wired ports used and two wireless devices connected and only the Hr20-100 will not report its MAC ADRESS correclty also I have notieced when the HR20-100 tries to connect the DNS listing is scrambled and CSR says they can not 'FORCE' a new reinstall of the current update if something go scrambled during the current install?!? 
None of the other deives have a MAC Address like the 'Phamtom' device: 00189bf507eb

--David


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

Last night I tried to watch 2 different recorded HD shows from SciFiHD and USAHD and both came up blank, but with sound. I had already seen that they were okay. I then found another recording that worked. When I went back to the first 2, they then worked. This happened the day I got 22D and I've never run into this before.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I am still getting incorrect info in the History for recordings. Last night, we had 2 things recording at 9:00. We also have a SL set up for Hell's Kitchen, but record it upstairs also due to this conflict, which will end next week.

So, it recorded the shows it was supposed to and did not record Hell's Kitchen, the reason was "The Showing is Over". Should it not give me some info about higher priority?


----------



## rpiotro (Apr 29, 2008)

David Carmichael said:


> Ok.. I lost network conection with the newest update xx22d on my HR20-100
> My router is seeing that the DVR is seding out a MAC address of:
> 00189bf507eb
> Yet my DVR is reporting on screen that its MAC address is:
> ...


Is the ethernet cable plugged in to the correct RJ45 jack on the DVR (top one)? Have you tried the other one just for grins?


----------



## elove (Aug 17, 2007)

After the update, CSI Miami and NCIS recorded, but when I went to play them back, I got a blank screen for 1 hour.

I have never had any recording or other problems before this latest update.


----------



## M & M (May 14, 2008)

Newbie here,

Received update on 5/12 3:51 am. No OTA channels at all, error message (750) , although all the channels are still showing in guide. ANT signal strength is showing 90-95 on all stations. Looked into My Playlist and everything was OK there, it seemed, unti I went to check a recording and OTA recordings would not play, error message 7??. All other recordings from "D" channels were OK. 
Another strange thing would happen when trying to access OTA channels. The output resolution would automatically change from 720p to 480i and the aspect ratio would change to something a lot smaller than 4 X 3. I did all the reboots that I could think of (red button, menu setting, pull plug) to no avail.

Got on the phone with "D" and was told to do all the above. Still with no OTA channels and with all our favorite programs coming on, I had the rep switch me to "D" locals. Similar thing would happen to all the "D"local channels, screen resolution would automatically change to 480i, even if the programming was HD and the aspect ratio change to something less than 4 X 3, even though HD is 16 X 9. Help...really frustrated with this last software release. Everything was fine prior to this {improvement}.


----------



## ETNSC (Nov 4, 2007)

My HR20-100 appears to be stuck on NR 022B. For the last week the receiver has rebotted every night. After a reboot all of my D* locals and OTA locals are missing, along with On Demand channels. 

I happened to be home when the receiver was attempting a download. The download ran for at least thirty minutes and the receiver rebooted. During the download numbers at the upper left corner of the screen were changing but the progress bar did not move. After the reboot the receiver was still on 022B and once again the locals and OnDemand were missing. Repeating the setup restored the channels. 

Another problem is that the signal strength shows '0' on all satelites. The CSR said this was a known problem and that it would be corrected in an upcoming release.

I also have an HR21-200 with AM21. This receiver is on 022D and has had not problems.

As a result of the the problems with the HR20-100, I have missed several scheduled recording since it is my primary DTV receiver. Does anone know a workaround for this problem? Can a software update be forced?

EDIT: I did find how to force a download. I attempted the download twice. Both attempts resulted in a 'software download error'.


----------



## eswalker (Mar 21, 2007)

I just got the 0x022D update last night on both my HR20-100 and HR20-700. On the HR20-100, if I don't push any buttons on the remote or receiver, the screen saver comes on after 9 or 10 minutes. It doesn't matter if I'm watching live TV or a recorded show. I've reset the receiver and nothing changes? Anyone else having this sort of problem?


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

rpiotro said:


> Is the ethernet cable plugged in to the correct RJ45 jack on the DVR (top one)? Have you tried the other one just for grins?


I did not know that there were two RJ45 jacks.. I will try changing and report back..

--David


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

rpiotro said:


> Is the ethernet cable plugged in to the correct RJ45 jack on the DVR (top one)? Have you tried the other one just for grins?


Why would the port assignment of changed with the software update???????

But changing the port that I had my network cable plugged into my HR20-100 is now seeing the Internet.

The last I had known one port was 'dead/not active' now it seems that both ports are active but just not 'talking' to the internet now??

Is the second port a "Crossover' port that will allow talk between two HD20/21's sitting side by side????? with pass through to the internet for the second machine? Don't have a second machine to test with.

Thanks!

--David


----------



## rpiotro (Apr 29, 2008)

David Carmichael said:


> Why would the port assignment of changed with the software update???????


I have no clue.



> But changing the port that I had my network cable plugged into my HR20-100 is now seeing the Internet.


Well, that is good news! Where is it now? Top or bottom?



> The last I had known one port was 'dead/not active' now it seems that both ports are active but just not 'talking' to the internet now??
> 
> Is the second port a "Crossover' port that will allow talk between two HD20/21's sitting side by side????? with pass through to the internet for the second machine? Don't have a second machine to test with.
> 
> ...


I am not 100% sure but it is my understanding that on the HR20 only the top port is active. On the HR21, both ports are active and the second one can be used as a pass-through to another device. I suppose that it is possible that the behavior has changed for the HR20 with the software update. That does not explain why your previous connection worked before the update but did not after. I have always had mine connected to the top port. It worked fine before and after the update. I guess it will be one of those mysteries. Maybe some one else here can shed some light on it.


----------



## SubSlr08 (Dec 4, 2007)

After recording Shark I started watching it (time slip) and about the 35 minute point it started pixelating after flashing a full screen of green. After a few breakups the screen went black with no audio. This went on for nearly 5 minutes before breaking up a few more times and then getting back to the regular picture and audio. It was a clear cloudless night. This was from the CBS affiliate in Tampa on D* locals.
Oh, and after getting 0x22d installed I've got myriads of 771 errors on the 70's channels now. . . *swell upgrade, just swell!*


----------



## psyclguy (Jan 16, 2006)

M & M said:


> Newbie here,
> 
> Received update on 5/12 3:51 am. No OTA channels at all, error message (750) , although all the channels are still showing in guide. ANT signal strength is showing 90-95 on all stations. Looked into My Playlist and everything was OK there, it seemed, unti I went to check a recording and OTA recordings would not play, error message 7??. All other recordings from "D" channels were OK.
> Another strange thing would happen when trying to access OTA channels. The output resolution would automatically change from 720p to 480i and the aspect ratio would change to something a lot smaller than 4 X 3. I did all the reboots that I could think of (red button, menu setting, pull plug) to no avail.
> ...


Same thing happened to me after the update. Lost all locals and got the (750) message. Rebooted twice, but no luck. Finally after almost an hour of troubleshooting with a CSR, she suggested I do a full re-scan of all locals in the setup. Solved the problem.
I wish they would just stop installing all these updates. They're just making it worse.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

rpiotro said:


> I have no clue.
> 
> Well, that is good news! Where is it now? Top or bottom?
> 
> I am not 100% sure but it is my understanding that on the HR20 only the top port is active. On the HR21, both ports are active and the second one can be used as a pass-through to another device. I suppose that it is possible that the behavior has changed for the HR20 with the software update. That does not explain why your previous connection worked before the update but did not after. I have always had mine connected to the top port. It worked fine before and after the update. I guess it will be one of those mysteries. Maybe some one else here can shed some light on it.


I had always had it plugged into the bottom jack in the past which is now the "B" jack and had to move it to the "A" jack which is the top RJ45 jack to connect to the internet.

--David


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

I got the 22d update this week and have been noticing the "screen saver" during viewing photos via MS (WMP11). 

Do I have to press a button on the clicker to get out of the screen saver, or will it do it by itself?


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Two days in a row now my HR20-100 has not had any sound when I turned it on. Both times it was on the same OTA channel and I had to changes channels or use trick play in order to get sound.


----------



## Dan1 (Jul 25, 2007)

Last night, I had the unit recording the season finale of "My Name is Earl". About 20 minutes in, I went to watch and the screen was black!  The audio was recording. The other tuner was on Fox News Channel and it was OK. But I've never seen a blank video recording before. I did a reset from the menu, and everything was OK, and it recorded "The Office" in the next hour.

Fortunately, my DTV Tivo was also recording Earl, so I was able to watch the show, but not in HD.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Ever since this national release my on demand has been sporadic at best. When I attempt to download anything I get a message that there is a problem with the internet connection. When I check the connection it's fine and the download restarts but I get the same message in a couple of minutes. I'm connected using a buffalo wireless ethernet converter. I am currently running CE version 0x233 but I don't think this is a CE issue because it started prior to downloading the CE. I think it started with the 022D national release.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, I was just recording the NASCAR truck race on SPEED HD and went to it and hour in and the recording was blank and I couldn't FF or REW. I had to delete it and change channels to get it working again. Unbelievable. I never had this problem before 22D. I can't depend on this thing anymore.


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

Got 22D two nights ago. Both of my systems hanged sometime today. Different hang than 22B. On this one, the video is frozen and no audio (22B continued to show the channel you were on, you just couldn't do anything with it). RBR got things working again... for now. Second time in a row Sci-Friday got screwed up. Thanks a lot. Now I want the firmware two releases ago. Watching and recording the video should not be beta after two years of work.

Pauley


----------



## lnoz (Aug 20, 2007)

Got 22D 5/13. Other that an empty buffer no problems til tried to watch an OTA recording of Lost and got "Searching for authorized content..." message. After about 10 sec. it asked do you want to delete y/n. Retried several times, same thing, tried reset still no luck. Other recordings since the update, both OTA and sat were fine. In fact, I had watched Lost while I was recording it for hubby and no problem showed up, just can't watch the recording.


----------



## jmh139 (Aug 11, 2007)

Since receiving this update on my HR20-100 a week or more ago, I have had several lockups. Receiver would not come on and I had to hit the red switch to recover. 

Tonight, though was the big one. American Idol recorded as a blank recording. I caught it 1/2 way through and had to reboot to get the channel back. I killed the recording, changed channels on both tuners, but when I went back to my local FOX (Raleigh area off the 103 satellite) it was blank. Fine after a reboot. This has never happened to me before with any release of software since I got the unit last August. 

Wife and kids were NOT happy, but I have the DirecTivo backing up all my season passes, so I watched the first 40 minutes in SD.


----------



## volleygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm still having the same problem I've always had. First clue that I need to reboot is that I can't pause or rewind live TV. All recordings immediately ask me if I want to delete. I've pretty much had this problem ever since I've had an HR20-100. The only time it went away was two releases ago, 17 something maybe? On that release, the whole box would lock up. No response to the remote. Sometimes the screen was blank, sometimes the video was frozen. The only way to recover was an RBR - which I was doing about twice a day. With the issue I have now, I can usually do a menu reset. It sucks that I have to reboot almost daily. And if I don't notice the issue before something starts to record, it's almost guaranteed that I will lose the recording. I'm going out of town this weeked. I have zero confidence that anything I want to record while I'm gone will be available when I get home. I also use my DirecTivo as backup, but it's connected to an SD tv. How pathetic is that - I have to use my four year old receiver as backup for my new receiver? The relationship with your DVR should be built on trust. I have ZERO trust in my HR20. I'd get a divorce if I could.


----------



## bookwalk (May 10, 2005)

This software update came down wee hours of 5/13. It totally scrubbed my eSATA Seagate FAPro external 500 gb drive. Hours of recordings gone -- or is it that the HR20-100 just can't see them? Too late--reset and disconnected Seagate -- recordings on internal drive ok.

Connected external back and recording again.

How can I prevent this from happening again?


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

By disconnecting from the network ( disconnecting the ethernet cable from the HR20-10) I appear to have eliminated the lockups I have been experiencing.


----------



## JamesTPDI (Jan 4, 2007)

American Idol, when the HR-20 reached the end of the recording (unfortunately not the end of the show even with a 5 min pad, guide issue?) the screen flickered gray then went back to the beginning of the recording. Many audio dropouts, one freeze that was corrected by stopping and starting, the second, stopping and restarting restarted at the beginning of the show.

Went back to the national release. Seems like this CE has broken basic DVR functionality. Shouldn't CE's be more about features and UI choices? Things that break basic functionality shouldn't see the light of day. While I'm at it, why is it that after years of development, the core DVR function is still not stable? Can it be? Is the hardware adequate? OS have bugs? Newbe programmers writing reentrant ISR's? It all just puzzels me. How hard can it be, given the develoment time?

James


----------



## jmh139 (Aug 11, 2007)

Well... I wanted to make sure that I got the finale of American Idol, so I checked the DVR 10 minutes before it was to start. I turned it on and hit info. Nothing. I hit up channel and it rebooted. This is new behavior with the latest software.

I really am to the point I just want to give up and watch SD. I wish I had never upgraded to HD. Sorry, I am just frustrated. 

Here is what I have done so far for the reboots I have always experienced. I did not even mention above, but my HR20 reboots at night every 1-3 days. It seems to happen at night most often, but has happened in the day. This does not affect the DirecTivos plugged in the same UPS.

Replaced HR20 (3 times)
replaced BBC's
replaces all cable (twice)
replaced dish/lnb (twice)
removed multiswitch
different UPS/Power plug

The only thing I cannot do anything about is that I cannot see Sat 119. I have no idea if this is what is causing my problems or not, but have seen no one else mention it. I know when you are tuned to the 103 sat, the guide data comes from 119, but I have always left the tuners tuned to a 101 channel before bed and have never had guide data problems.



jmh139 said:


> Since receiving this update on my HR20-100 a week or more ago, I have had several lockups. Receiver would not come on and I had to hit the red switch to recover.
> 
> Tonight, though was the big one. American Idol recorded as a blank recording. I caught it 1/2 way through and had to reboot to get the channel back. I killed the recording, changed channels on both tuners, but when I went back to my local FOX (Raleigh area off the 103 satellite) it was blank. Fine after a reboot. This has never happened to me before with any release of software since I got the unit last August.
> 
> Wife and kids were NOT happy, but I have the DirecTivo backing up all my season passes, so I watched the first 40 minutes in SD.


----------



## dherndon (Mar 31, 2008)

jmschnur said:


> By disconnecting from the network ( disconnecting the ethernet cable from the HR20-10) I appear to have eliminated the lockups I have been experiencing.


Ok, I did the same thing, and I also have 22D.

Now we had a power outage on Monday evening, and I was out of town, so I don't know if my HR20-100 rebooted or not. I have it plugged into a UPS. However, I do know i've not had a lock up (wife verified) YET since I unplugged my ethernet cable as well.

I remember the night I got 22d, I was locked up the next morning.....power-on button didn't work. I unplugged the ethernet because of other posts, and reset the receiver.......unless the power-outage rebooted the box for me
monday night, i'm looking MUCH better.

Now, the HR21-100 I have upstairs has not locked up either since 22d evidently.....but it got rebooted for sure monday night due to the storm/outage, so it may just need more time to get to the "lockup" point. It is STILL plugged into my network via ethernet.

I asked this before, but do we KNOW 22d was sent down specifically to fix the lockup issues? I assume so since it came so quick after 22b.

Dave.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Last night I kept getting a lot of random Caller ID messages. No calls were actually coming in, but just a lot of garbage characters in the caller id window.

Never happened before last night.


----------



## machlis (Aug 15, 2007)

I only saw one other person who reported this, but... my box got the update 5/13. I got back from a vacation a week later, and all settings are reverted back to defaults and all of our recordings are gone!

We're using the 750 GB Freeagent Pro external drive. It was ~75% full with ~100 hours of shows recorded over the last 6 months that we wanted to catch up on over the summer. I tried pulling the plug on the HR20 and FAP, powering up the FAP then the HR20 30 seconds later, still nothing in the recorded shows list. This sucks!

FYI, I do have the HR20 and FAP on a UPS, which helps us get through power glitches we have sometimes on very windy days.

Until this I hadn't had any major or minor problems with the box since we first got it about 9 months ago... back then I also had all recordings disappear, about a week after we got the box, then no problems until now.

This isn't going to make me drop DirecTV or get rid of the HR20, and I understand how complex the software in these boxes is, and I understand that external drives are not officially supported -- but it's still very irritating.  

Sigh.


----------



## Bill L (May 5, 2008)

I am having a problem with Pixelation (sic) on some HD recordings. Grey's Anatomy had a fair amount of it in the middle of the recording.

Weather was clear and no other apparent reason. This is happening only on HD recording. Not all recording have this problem.

Thanks for any help or suggestions.

HR-21-100


----------



## grizbear (Aug 9, 2007)

*HR20-100 0x022D Release*

Turned off "Muting" on my Onkyo Reciever [connected via Toslink to HR20] and got no sound. Tried several channels and all were silent. Tried direct HDMI connection to TV-no sound. Tried RCA connection to DVD recorder-no sound. Disabled Dolby on HR20-no sound.

RBR to HR20 fixed. I have had a couple of video lockups with audio running, but this is the first time I have lost sound totally and still had video.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

I haven't read this whole thread... but here is my issue...

Ever since this update, I cannot connect to media share or the internet for on Demand. When I run the network setup, it detects the network just fine, fails on the internet test. I have switched ports on the router it is plugged into, but still no luck. I know it is not the router since other devices that are also plugged in work fine.


----------



## katesguy (Jan 12, 2007)

Went to watch So You Think You Can Dance. Black Screen. Fast forwarded and no change. RBR went back to SYTYCD and still black screen. Wife verrrry POd. 6 more months to the end of 2 years. ATT U-Verse looking good to me now.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

HR20-100S
past software: 0x12a
past upgrade: 0x22d
future upgrade: none scheduled

2 recurring issues:

1. 771 searching for satellite (see my thread on that)
2. Just started a new problem today....was watching ESPN First Take and every 15 min or so it would lockup like it was paused. Only way to get the show going again was to change channels and then back again.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

bjamin82 said:


> I haven't read this whole thread... but here is my issue...
> 
> Ever since this update, I cannot connect to media share or the internet for on Demand. When I run the network setup, it detects the network just fine, fails on the internet test. I have switched ports on the router it is plugged into, but still no luck. I know it is not the router since other devices that are also plugged in work fine.


Same issue here. Am connected via Powerline adaptors. All connections there are fine (PLCs both "light up") & router shows connection for PLCs.

Network shows as connected, but fails the internet connection every time. At best, OnDemand will DL a few %, then stop/pause dl.

At worst, I get the conection error msg. All worked fine up until the last natl update.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Had two different shows record with 7 minute gaps at the exact same time yesterday. Still not sure why, but while looking for the repeats of both to re-record I noticed that my guide had gaps only a week out. Some of the places where there were gaps had shows set to record already in the todo list, but the guide was blank at that spot and the show was missing from the episodes list. Out of curiousity I started backing up through the guide and found holes less than 24 hours out. I checked my HR20-700 and it is populating still correctly. The info on this box still shows the 5/7 update as the last one received. Did a menu reset hoping it would help fix the issue.


----------



## Deezul (Oct 10, 2006)

I have Parental Control turned on, so I'm often putting the unlock code in. Not a big deal. Today, I went to watch a show I had recorded. I added a buffer to the beginning and end. I had to enter the unlock code for the early 1 minute I had set. Then, when the "true" beginning of the show started, I had to enter it again. Finally, when the show "ended" and the final two minutes came on, it asked me to unlock a third time. I never left viewing the show and watched it straight through.


----------



## HarryG (Jul 9, 2007)

I currently subscribe to DirecTv and to digital cable. My TIVO HD DVR consistently starts recording programming at about 5-10 seconds prior to the scheduled recording time. However, my DirecTV HR20-100 DVR usually begins scheduled recordings 5-15 seconds late. The HR20-100 late start bug has been an issue ever since I "upgraded" from my HR10-250 a year ago.

This late start recording issue has nothing to do with the time the network begins the feed, because if I record the same network show simultaneously on my HR20-100 the beginning is normally clipped by a few seconds, while the TivoHD records properly without the opening of the show being clipped.

I understand that it is sometimes necessary to rewind the feed at the beginning of the recording. This helps infrequently, but usually, even rewinding at the beginning of the recorded show will not reliably get you to the beginning of the show's content. I also think the add one minute "fix" to the start time is not a realistic work around due to possible scheduling conflicts.

The late start bug did seem to correct itself for about two days with the newest software update. Unfortuantely, the vast majority of all of my new HR20-100recordings are again starting late. I rebooted my HR20-100 receiver again over the weekend, and still have the late start bug.

To sum it up, my HDTivo starts and stops recordings on time. Unfortunately, the HR20-100 is my primary receiver, and is extremely unreliable in consistently recording the actual beginning of a show. There has been, and still is, a late start problem with the HR20-100.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

My HR20-100 with 0x22d rebooted spontaneously this afternoon while watching a recording. No other errors since the update, but it has only been a couple of days.


----------



## RoberMR (Oct 24, 2007)

I am disappointed that D* is saying the focus of this release is stability. My HR20-100 has been running without any spontaneous reboots ever since I got it in October 2007. Since 22D came down, I've had 2 spontaneous reboots: One while the unit was on live TV (I wasn't watching it at the time) and one while watching a recorded program on SPEEDHD.

The unit is well cooled (never above 112F) no network connection, plugged into a UPS, and feeding the TV via Component cables.

I am hoping this is a bug with 22D (someone mentioned a memory leak issue recently) and not my HD going bad. 

Wondering if anyone else is experiencing these reboots that they didn't see before 22D.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't know if I've had any reboots since 22D, but I've had it not record several shows for no good reason.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

Yesterday I came home and fired it up and the screen saver was on. I hit play and it dumped the buffer. Unbelievable.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

A couple of morings ago I was recording/watching the French open, when I needed to pause it.....it would not pause, nor could I rewind it. Later in the afternoon I was again recording/watching the French Open, but this time I could pause and rewind. Also, right now I am recording/watching the French Open, and I can pause and rewind.

I don't know if this is a bug in this NR or just a fluke.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

Yet another recording issue...I had this afternoon's Formula-1 race scheduled to be recorded but I just looked at the to-do list and it wasn't there. I re-scheduled it. I'll see if it records or not. 

I never had these problems before 22D.


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

When I view my local NBC(San Francisco MPEG4) it switches to 480P output resolution - even though I have only selected 720P and 1080i as supported resolutions. It even pops up the message saying that I need to change to another resolution to get the best picture quality. However it refuses to change to any resolution apart from 480P when I am on this channel. Other channels output fine at 720P or 1080i.

This has been real annoying while watching the French Open. My other HR20-100's are able to show this channel at 720P or 1080i. Native is off. A reset makes no difference.

I have seen some others reporting this in the HR20-700's issues thread and here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=130246


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

I have noticed this recently w/ both my HR20-100 and HR21-700 (both NR)

While viewing pictures (via WMP11), the screen saver kicks in. I have to hit something on the remote to get back to the pictures.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

I was outside watching on a modulated TV reception, and the TV went blank, and then I saw the "Please wait only a few seconds to go", or something like that. DVR rebooted for no reason, at least, as far as I know.

I personally have had few issues with this NR, but now I am.


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

vandergraff said:


> When I view my local NBC(San Francisco MPEG4) it switches to 480P output resolution - even though I have only selected 720P and 1080i as supported resolutions. It even pops up the message saying that I need to change to another resolution to get the best picture quality. However it refuses to change to any resolution apart from 480P when I am on this channel. Other channels output fine at 720P or 1080i.
> 
> This has been real annoying while watching the French Open. My other HR20-100's are able to show this channel at 720P or 1080i. Native is off. A reset makes no difference.
> 
> I have seen some others reporting this in the HR20-700's issues thread and here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=130246


Battlestar Galictica recorded as a zero lenth recording on Friday!!!! (Different HR20-100 to the one having 480P output problems)

This is probably the one show that everyone in the house waits for each week.

Both the HR20 and I am in big trouble now.

With frequent lock ups a few weeks ago, 480P output issues and now zero length recordings this is starting to get frustrating. Stangely the three issues hapenned one on each of our HR20-100's

I have been with DIRECTV since they started in mid 90's, had a DIRECTV Tivo when they first came and was very happy for many years. These HR20's are trying my patience


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

vandergraff said:


> Battlestar Galictica recorded as a zero lenth recording on Friday!!!! (Different HR20-100 to the one having 480P output problems)
> 
> This is probably the one show that everyone in the house waits for each week.
> 
> ...


I checked again last night - Battlestar Galactica recorded a black screen for the whole one hour. Same result we can't watch it but I wanted to be precise with the issue we saw.


----------



## bradfjoh (Jul 18, 2007)

vandergraff said:


> I checked again last night - Battlestar Galactica recorded a black screen for the whole one hour. Same result we can't watch it but I wanted to be precise with the issue we saw.


Please make sure you update the link at the first post in this thread with your blank information... As apparently D* checks that information

<sarcasm> DirecTV takes these blank recordings _very seriously_ and is working hard to resolve them. </sarcasm>


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

vandergraff said:


> I checked again last night - Battlestar Galactica recorded a black screen for the whole one hour. Same result we can't watch it but I wanted to be precise with the issue we saw.


For me it was an IKD. I rebooted the box and was able to view it.


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

schneid said:


> For me it was an IKD. I rebooted the box and was able to view it.


Sorry what do you mean IKD?

I'll try a reboot - I think I did already - but I'll again to be sure.


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

vandergraff said:


> Sorry what do you mean IKD?
> 
> I'll try a reboot - I think I did already - but I'll again to be sure.


Sorry about that. Threw me the first time I saw it.

IKD = Instant Keep or Delete. You press Play and are instantly offered the screen normally displayed after the program has been viewed asking if you want to keep or delete it. Capiche?


----------

